# Nutrigrain Bar Recipe



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Okay, I looove apple & cinnamon and blueberry Nutrigrain bars but I want to start making them so there won't be any high fructose corn syrup. Does anyone have any good, tried & true recipes for Nutrigrain-like bars?


----------



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

No suggestions but I will be watching this thread! I







Nutri-grain bars too!!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I dont have time to post about it but I'm in the midst of testing recipes for this same thing. My kids love them and I don't like all the added junk in them but it's much better than official "junk" food


----------



## jiva (May 25, 2006)

I haven't tried either of these yet, but I plan to (when I find a natural yellow cake mix...don't want the trans fats). They sound promising...let me know if anyone tries them!

http://www.recipezaar.com/recipes.ph...Searcht=Search

jiva


----------



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

I tried the recipe that doesn't call for the yellow cake, and it turned out really well. I added a little more brown sugar than it called for (I was using Splenda brown sugar) and it's pretty delicious!! I'm so excited to have a yummy snack WITHOUT high fructose corn syrup!


----------



## jiva (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for sharing ihugtrees. I was wondering how that one was, since there is apparently no such thing as a natural yellow cake mix.







I'll have to give it a try now!

jiva


----------



## haren.13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link







I've been giving DD the Kashi cereal bars (no HFCS and no dairy, which we're avoiding) but they're so expensive! I'll have to try the second recipe







Anyone know if they're ok with oil instead of butter?


----------

